# PCGH-Dealer???



## CoDUO-Veteran (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Wie der Titel schon erahnen lässt, bin ich auf der Suche nach Händlern, welche die PCGH im Angebot haben.

Hier bei mir in der Ortschaft gibt es die PCGH leider nicht käuflich zu erwerben. Chip, CT, Gamestar, ComputerTilt und sogar die PCGames haben sie eigentlich alle, aber eben die PCGH fehlt! Würde mir die Zeitschrift gerne regelmäßiger kaufen, aber ein Abonnement wäre mir doch zuviel. Und der PCGH-Dealer meines Vertrauens liegt ca 30 km entfernt, was dazu führt das ich es auf max. 3-4 Ausgaben per Annum schaffe....

Allerdings ist es mir auch zu mühselig alle Nachbargemeinden und die dort ansässigen Händler abzuklappern, daher meine Frage: 
Gibt es ein Verzeichnis von Händlern, bei denen PCGH erhältlich ist?

Hier im Forum und auf der PCGH-HP bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden, gibt es solche Listen vielleicht seitens des Verlags oder des Vertriebs? 

GreetZ


PS: Falls ich einfach nur blind und/oder zu doof war, bitte nicht mit Steinen sondern mit Links bewerfen!


----------



## the.hai (14. Januar 2013)

Wo steht denn deine Behausung? Vlt können dann auch User direkt helfen. Ich kauf meine immer auf Arbeit, Flughafen Berlin Schönefeld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Bestellen lassen


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (14. Januar 2013)

Behausung steht in Unterfranken; Landkreis Miltenberg.

@Bakterius: Entsprechend dem Unterforum, bezieht sich meine Frage auf die Printausgabe der PCGH

GreetZ


----------



## Atomtoaster (14. Januar 2013)

Frag mal im Zeitschriftenhandel, die können dir die in der Regel bestellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Upps sorry hatte was durcheinander bekommen. Normalerweise haben größere Discounterketten die Zeitschrift wie zb Rewe, Real und Co. Du kannst auch ganz einfach einen Kisok des Vertrauens dazu überreden das er dir regelmäßig die Ausgabe bestellt


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (14. Januar 2013)

@Atomtoaster: Das ist sicherlich richtig, aber das kommt dann ja doch wieder einem Abo gleich. Nur unbequemer und teurer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht bietet auch die Tanke was? Es ist so schwer zu sagen wer die haben könnte. Wenn die Nachfrage zb nicht mehr stimmt nehmen die Händler mal schnell wieder was aus dem Programm. Ein Bahnhofskiosk ist meist immer eine gute Anlaufadresse


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (14. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt alle Anlaufstellen für Zeitschriften in meinem Ort, u.a auch die Tanke, haben sogar ein recht breites Angebot an Computer/Gaming-Fachliteratur aber explizit die PCGH gibts leider nirgends. Die Bahnhofsbuchhandlung Aschaffenburg Hbf führt die PCGH, nur da komme ich eben sehr sehr selten zu normalen Ladenöffnungszeiten vorbei 

Habe solche Händlerlisten schon für andere Zeitschriften gesehen, daher komme ich überhaupt erst auf die Idee!

GreetZ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Also die lokalen Händler bieten die nicht ( wobei ein Bahnhofskiosk ja andere Öffnungszeiten böte ), die Zeitschrift willst du aber auch nicht regelmäßig. Da bleibt es dann wie gehabt da kein Händler die sich hinlegt ( erstmalig oder erneut ) und die nur unregelmäßig los wird


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (14. Januar 2013)

Exakt Bakterius, so sieht es aus! 
Daher ist meine Hoffnung, dass ein Foren-Member bzw. ein Redakteur über diesen Thread hier stolpert, der weiss wie mir geholfen werden kann.

GreetZ


----------



## Explosiv (14. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs mit Abo?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Will er ja anscheinend nicht, und wenn ein Händler die nicht im Programm hat würde auch kein Verzeichnis helfen da niemand die Zeitschrift verkaufen muss.


----------



## Jonny2268 (14. Januar 2013)

@CoDUO-Veteran: Hab auch das Prob, das alle hier nur ohne DVD führen. Bin zum Markt meines Vertrauens(Edeka) und die bestellen die für mich. Hatte immer das Prob wenn die Premium kam, das sie keiner hatte.

Der Pressevertrieb(die PVG) schickt sie an die Händler und die können, wenn sie nicht verkauft wird, zurückschicken.

Sprich einfach einen Markt an in Fußmarschnähe, erklär das Du sie willst und fertisch!

Problem gelöst.


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (14. Januar 2013)

Mir geht es hier einzig und alleine um die theoretische Möglichkeit eine PCGH Printausgabe, bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe käuflich zu erwerben, ohne mich zu irgendwelchen Abnahmeverpflichtungen zu Unterwerfen! Ist das etwa nicht legitim?
So etwas wie eine Händlerliste würde der Allgemeinheit, den Händlern und letzlich auch der PCGH dienen, nicht nur meiner Wenigkeit.....

GreetZ


----------



## Balthar (14. Januar 2013)

Du kannst dir die PCGH in jedem Kiosk und jeder Tankstelle bestellen, damit verpflichtest du dich Lediglich zum Kauf der Einzelausgabe und gehst kein Abo ein, mach ich bei unserem Kiosk auch nicht anders


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (14. Januar 2013)

Na dann werde ich das nochmal versuchen, kenn da jemand der bei Edeka hier im Ort arbeitet. Auf die Idee kam die Verkäuferin im Zeitschriftenladen auch, sagte mir allerdings das sie das nur macht wenn ich ihr verspreche die Zeitschrift dann auch monatlich abzuholen... Vielleicht sind die bei Edeka da ja nicht so pingelig!

GreetZ


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2013)

Es gibt aber so keine bekannte Liste, und wem soll die helfen? Wer will so etwas pflegen mit jedem Dorfkiosk usw und es gibt vom Einzelhandel ja keine Verpflichtung irgendwelche Printmedien führen zu müssen.
Klar kann man sich stumpf eine Zeitschrift zum Kiosk ordern, nur wenn die unregelmäßig gekauft wird läßt sich da ein Händler ja auch kaum dauerhaft drauf ein. Notfalls einfach den Dealer um die fragen ob er sich darauf einläßt


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (14. Januar 2013)

Technisch gesehen wäre das sicher kein allzu großer Aufwand, spätestens der Vertrieb muss ja wissen wen er mit der Zeitschrift beliefert. Daraus eine Datenbank/Suchmaschine zu machen, die beispielsweise einmal je Monat oder Quartal aktualisiert wird, ist zumindest kein Hexenwerk.
Helfen würde das jedem, der danach sucht. Und vielleicht verkaufen sich so in ganz Deutschland auch 5 Hefte mehr pro Jahr!


----------



## Niza (15. Januar 2013)

Oder du bestellst sie dir hier Online:

Computec - Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PCGH

Musst nur die 2€ Versand extra bezahlen.
Dafür bekommst du sie direkt in den Briefkasten.
Und sparst die Spritkosten und den weg zum nächsten KIOS Laden etc.

Ich zietiere :


> Versandkostenpauschale bei Lieferung innerhalb Deutschlands:
> 2,00 EUR pro Gesamtbestellung


Und hast dann *kein* Abo.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## abo@computec.de (15. Januar 2013)

CoDUO-Veteran schrieb:


> Mir geht es hier einzig und alleine um die theoretische Möglichkeit eine PCGH Printausgabe, bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe käuflich zu erwerben, ohne mich zu irgendwelchen Abnahmeverpflichtungen zu Unterwerfen! Ist das etwa nicht legitim?
> So etwas wie eine Händlerliste würde der Allgemeinheit, den Händlern und letzlich auch der PCGH dienen, nicht nur meiner Wenigkeit.....
> 
> GreetZ


 
Hallo CoDUO-Veteran,

nennen Sie uns doch einfach PLZ/Ort, dann können wir in der Datenbank nachsehen wo die nächsten Händler sind bei denen auch die PCGH lieferbar ist.
Dies hier:
 “Behausung steht in Unterfranken; Landkreis Miltenberg.“
  ist leider etwas zu ungenau.
Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Supeq (15. Januar 2013)

Ein Abo im Stile einer Prepaid-Karte wäre doch mal etwas, so dass man nicht zwangsweise jeden Monat zahlen muss. neue Geschäftsidee@ Redaktion


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2013)

Oh gibt es da doch eine Blacklist? Naja stimmt auch wieder, Ihr müßt ja wissen wohin überall geliefert wird. Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Mastermind83 (15. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir in der Ecke ist es so du sagst 3 tage vorher bescheid wen du weisst das eine erscheint so nach dem motto bestell mit  und gut ist die Geschichte naja mittlerweile kennen die mich und rufen mich sogar an so nach dem Motto diesen Monat bestellen ja oder nein naja um auf dein Problem noch mal zu kommen sag den Zeitungshändelern recht zeitig bescheid und gut ist die Sache ich habe es sogar schon mal Geschafft mir die PCGH in Kroatien zu bestellen hat zwar fast eine Woche gedauert bis sie es geschafft hatten die da zu haben aber ich hab sie bekommen .


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (16. Januar 2013)

abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo CoDUO-Veteran,
> 
> nennen Sie uns doch einfach PLZ/Ort, dann können wir in der Datenbank nachsehen wo die nächsten Händler sind bei denen auch die PCGH lieferbar ist.
> Dies hier:
> ...





Postleitzahl wäre XXXXX;

Merci


----------



## chazer (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Auch hier in Münster ist es inzwischen sehr schwer an die pcgh zu kommen! An normalen Tankstellen oder in Supermärkten bekommt man sie garnicht mehr. Auch auf Nachfrage heißt es meist, dass die Zeitschrift nicht mehr geliefert würde oder dort nichtmal bekannt ist. Einzig zwei bis drei Fachläden in der Innenstadt (die haben da wirklich alles...) führen die Zeitschrift noch.

Ist eigentlich schade, denn beim einkaufen im Supermarkt oder beim Tanken ist sie regelmäßig über die Theke gewandert.


----------

